# Donald Trump's Muslim US ban



## idzy (9/12/15)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-35037701


Trump...


----------



## Barge (9/12/15)

Imagine if he was more charismatic and influential. It would surely mimic the rise of Hitler and the Third Reich.


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/15)

Considering that 14% of American adults are illiterate i.e. can't read, and that a third of them believe that the Bible is the revealed word of Dog, and a further third are unable to point out where the USA is on a map of the World, I'd say Trump stands a good chance of becoming president.
Then let's see about how many people end up hating the USA.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/12/15)

Tone's would be proud.


----------



## Barge (9/12/15)

Being a Christian, Tony should think that Trump is intolerant and lacking in compassion. But something tells me you're not wrong Stu.


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

Barge said:


> Being a Christian, Tony should think that Trump is intolerant and lacking in compassion. But something tells me you're not wrong Stu.


Yep, Christianity. Famous throughout the ages for its compassion and tolerance..


----------



## TSMill (9/12/15)

http://www.betootaadvocate.com/world-news/trump-i-learned-everything-i-need-to-know-about-islam-from-the-iron-sheik/


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

Trump I think, is to republicans what Anjem Choudary is to muslims.


----------



## manticle (9/12/15)

I keep thinking he must be a giant pisstake


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/12/15)

The US Clive Palmer.....


----------



## Barge (9/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The US Clive Palmer.....


but potentially far more dangerous.


----------



## anthonyUK (9/12/15)

Just when we thought politics had hit its zenith, the USA leads the way again on taking it to new depths.
I'm just glad it's his own (inherited) money he's wasting.
There is talk of him being banned from entering the UK but I doubt it. He owns a golf course which no doubt many politicians are invited to use :huh:


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

Barge said:


> but potentially far more dangerous.


Not to the majority of US voters.


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

anthonyUK said:


> Just when we thought politics had hit its zenith, the USA leads the way again on taking it to new depths.
> I'm just glad it's his own (inherited) money he's wasting.
> *There is talk of him being banned from entering the UK but I doubt it*. He owns a golf course which no doubt many politicians are invited to use :huh:


Are they afraid he'll give UKIP a bunch of free ads and cash?


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/15)

anthonyUK said:


> Just when we thought politics had hit its *zenith*, the USA leads the way again on taking it to new depths.
> I'm just glad it's his own (inherited) money he's wasting.
> There is talk of him being banned from entering the UK but I doubt it. He owns a golf course which no doubt many politicians are invited to use :huh:


Not "zenith", the correct term to use here is "nadir" which is the opposite of zenith.

Both these terms are from Arabic, from the golden age of Muslim science, philosophy and mathematics from the Middle Ages.


----------



## Droopy Brew (9/12/15)

I don't condone assassinations, but if ISIS want to take a crack at this **** then I'm cool with that.


----------



## anthonyUK (9/12/15)

Bribie G said:


> Not "zenith", the correct term to use here is "nadir" which is the opposite of zenith.
> 
> Both these terms are from Arabic, from the golden age of Muslim science, philosophy and mathematics from the Middle Ages.


Totally right Bribie. I don't know why I wrote that.


----------



## goomboogo (9/12/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> I don't condone assassinations, but if ISIS want to take a crack at this **** then I'm cool with that.


ISIS would probably prefer to keep him around. Trump would provide fantastic propaganda miles for ISIS if he became President.


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

goomboogo said:


> ISIS would probably prefer to keep him around. *Trump would provide fantastic propaganda miles for ISIS if he became President.*


Not to mention progressive liberals. Between them, Trump and IS they should form some kind of triumvirate as they're all as delusional and batshit crazy as each another.


----------



## wereprawn (9/12/15)

Yet, for all the simulated outrage from his own party members, over various speeches, on many topics, he is still endorsed by the Republican Party.


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/15)

anthonyUK said:


> Totally right Bribie. I don't know why I wrote that.


Coz ye needed a Geordie tae tell ye reet

edit: lorn ye reet


----------



## spog (9/12/15)

As Dave70 commented, " but potentially more dangerous ". 
Bang on the money !


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/15)

Bribie G said:


> from the golden age of Muslim science, philosophy and mathematics from the Middle Ages.


Correction - science produced within the Arab empire.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/12/15)

spog said:


> Bang on the money !


Bad idea; it'll get sticky


----------



## spog (9/12/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Bad idea; it'll get sticky


Nah, slap a wig on it and no one will realise.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/12/15)




----------



## Vini2ton (10/12/15)

If Trump moved to Australia and ran for federal parliament in any seat I think he would poll well. What I am saying about my country, I really don't want to talk about but, I think you all know it's true..."That dog's got a big fluffy tail aarrarrrgh!!"


----------



## seamad (10/12/15)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/15)

He's like a rich, male, Pauline Hanson.


----------



## Benn (10/12/15)

I wish he'd ban Windows 10 instead,


----------



## bconnery (11/12/15)

I read an article the other day that suggested, rather hopefully I thought, that he was getting more and more outlandish because he wants to be removed from the race but can't quit as that would be 'losing'. 
I'd like to think that was true, I really would, hope springs eternal and all that, but scarily I have no trouble believing he really is that stupidly crazy, especially after his recent 'Call Bill Gates and get some of the internet shut down' comment...


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/15)

Trouble is, the world just isn't up to speed with Trumps zany, nationalistic and insensitive brand of realpolitik. They'll come around eventually. In his mind.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/12/15)

The world may not be up to speed, but what about the American populace, at least he has left them under no illusion what his stance is, on women, gun control and Islamic refugees.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/12/15)

CHAYNAH

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDrfE9I8_hs


----------



## Mardoo (11/12/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The world may not be up to speed, but what about the American populace, at least he has left them under no illusion what his stance is, on women, gun control and Islamic refugees.


And still he's the Republican front-runner.


----------



## antiphile (11/12/15)

Geez I hope the Islamic countries have banned Donald Trump. If they can give a guarantee, I'll apply for refugee status there.


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Geez I hope the Islamic countries have banned Donald Trump. If they can give a guarantee, I'll apply for refugee status there.


No need. Just join the army or the red cross. Pretty much guaranteed an all expenses paid tour at some point.


----------



## antiphile (11/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> No need. Just join the army or the red cross. Pretty much guaranteed an all expenses paid tour at some point.


My main concern, Dave, is the lack of fitness so the army is out. Possibly the Red Cross is a go. But I was thinking Medecines Sans Frontieres and I don't like my survival chances.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/12/15)

Mardoo said:


> And still he's the Republican front-runner.


Well he has got Sarah Palins endorsement. :unsure:


----------



## Dave70 (16/12/15)

Pat Condell explaining how Trump is filling the hole in Americans Obama failed to satisfy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHLcrfhwPtc


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/15)

is that Rick Stein's evil twin?

here's the elephant in the room: http://www.vox.com/2015/10/1/9437187/obama-guns-terrorism-deaths


----------



## antiphile (16/12/15)

I'll fight to the death for Pat's right to free speech (as long as I don't have to listen to his crap).


----------



## Dave70 (17/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> is that Rick Stein's evil twin?
> 
> here's the elephant in the room: http://www.vox.com/2015/10/1/9437187/obama-guns-terrorism-deaths


Trouble with playing the body count graph game is it presents an extremely simple view of an extremely complicated problem.


Even Angela is laying down the law. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/12/14/angela-merkel-multiculturalism-is-a-sham/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/12/15)

Thinking that stopping muslims from entering the US will have any effect on domestic terrorism an extremely simplistic view of an extremely complication problem.


----------



## Dave70 (17/12/15)

Such is the nature of reactionary politics, and they know it dovetails nicely with a by and large politically unsophisticated constituency.
Though in Trump or the Tea Party's case, I've never been sure what epoch of American history they're trying to reinstate.


----------



## antiphile (17/12/15)

And you can't fault Australia's response. When in doubt, build a Berlin Wall around the MCG. Must be time for another pollies pay rise.


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/15)

A poll of Republican voters carried out yesterday confirmed that 30% are in favour of carpet bombing Agrabah.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/5/16)

Barge said:


> Imagine if he was more charismatic and influential. It would surely mimic the rise of Hitler and the Third Reich.


He has managed to do that without charisma, but still does follow the same path as Hitler, a downturn in the nations economy, fear of Muslims and Mexicans, there will be a few shakers and movers in the GOP who have stopped laughing.


----------



## wynnum1 (10/5/16)

Bribie G said:


> A poll of Republican voters carried out yesterday confirmed that 30% are in favour of carpet bombing Agrabah.


But they no longer make carpets and are waiting for the next shipment of persian carpets from the middle east .


----------



## Droopy Brew (10/5/16)

Bribie G said:


> A poll of Republican voters carried out yesterday confirmed that 30% are in favour of carpet bombing Agrabah.


The other 70% didnt know where that was and 84% of the 30% in favour couldn't hear through their mullets and thought the question was "are you in favour of photo bombing Obama'.


----------



## Camo6 (10/5/16)

manticle said:


> I keep thinking he must be a giant pisstake


Sounds like there's plenty of Americans beginning to suspect he is. Would be little surprise if the former Hilary sponsor pulls out at the last minute, leaving his replacement with no chance to rally. Sure seems more believable than some of the shite he's spouted.


----------



## yankinoz (11/5/16)

Trump now says he'll let in the Muslim mayor of London. I'm sure Londoners are celebrating in the streets.

Some numbers: Trump is getting the Republican nomination because a plurality of primary voters, not a majority, picked him. Republicans are only a third of the electorate, the rest being independents and Democrats. Overall, polls find 2/3 of likely voters can't stand him. So declared Trump fans are few.

He would have no chance of winning, but for two factors. One, Hillary is almost as unpopular. Two, bad news in October, such as a stock-market drop or a major terrorist attack could swing some votes his way and cause non-Trump voters to stay home.

I'll say one good thing about Trump. Duterte is worse. By a little.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/5/16)

on the note of Hillary being disliked amongst voters, this was an interesting opinion piece: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/king-bernie-sanders-donald-trump-worst-nightmare-article-1.2624564


----------



## Dave70 (11/5/16)

Never underestimate the cult of personality. Trump embodies far more of the the American dream than boring old Hillary. 

Trump - "Make America Great Again!"

Clinton - "I'm With Her"

How stirring..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/5/16)

indeed.


----------

